# Reptiles becoming illegal?



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My sister informed me that she had heard from a reptile keeper that it was going to be illegal to sell reptiles after 2014 or something like that. Now Ive only heard this 2nd hand and my sister was not too sure of the details. Has anyone else heard this?
I have not found anything on the internet about it and I would think it was pretty unlikely seeing as its a massive part of the pet industry now.

??


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Have a read of this... may have some of it's basis from this which is still in the balance at the moment in so far as I know... J

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/672423-all-keepers-please-read-very.html


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for this, I will let my sister know (It may also mean that I need to revise ALL of my exotics materials that I teach my students!)

Hopefully someone will come-up with something that is a good compromise and not a blanket ban, as a conservationist and animal keeper I think blanket banning would do more harm than good.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

move to america!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

HABU said:


> move to america!
> 
> image


your having more probs than us with boas and pythons especially, it's a load of crap, reps will never be band in britain, 

"god save are gracious queen, la lalalalalalala, lalalalalalala dubaaaaa sooby dooooooooooo, :lol2::lol2:


----------

